# More pictures of sweet Peaches



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

She is adorable! I am no expert, but I would say she is an apricot.

She is a bit long in the body and has sort of a heavy build, but that face is all poodle! I would say she is probably purebred.

What a sweetie!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She's adorable. Looks all poodle to me.


----------



## rdelrigo (Jun 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> She is adorable! I am no expert, but I would say she is an apricot.
> 
> She is a bit long in the body and has sort of a heavy build, but that face is all poodle! I would say she is probably purebred.
> 
> What a sweetie!


She's gained a bit of weight since I had her. I've used quite a few treats whilst training. :doh: We're working on losing a few pounds and have started nightly walks around the neighborhood in addition to the usual playtime/poodle crazy 
"runs" around the house.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She looks so happy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Apricot....the ears have that reddish color like mine does. She is a bit heavy but certainly looks all poodle to me too. Pretty face with nice eyes.
_


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I remember seeing her when she was up for adoption...she looks great! I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks all poodle to me, too - and a very happy one, especially as the photos were taken soon after you got her. Love the big grin on her face in the third picture.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

An adorable apricot poodle!! Too cute


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wicked cute


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Very cute girl. 
Definitely an apricot.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

adorable - she looks so happy !! good for her - all you do for her will come back to you a hundredfold.....enjoy !!


----------

